# Wii U sales worrying UK retailers



## heartgold (Mar 21, 2013)

Wii U sales have been absolutely beyond disappointing in the UK. One could say lack of software is to bame for the negative outcome or has Nintendo by staving the Wii in the latter part of its cycle cause the core gamers move to competitive consoles. To counter this quite a few retailers Amazon, Asda, ShopTo and GameStop slash £50 off its price. But even that has failed to stimulate sales. To put into perceptive, PS Vita a handheld which is somewhat short of healthy sales, has outsold Wii U in both January and February.

Online retailer Shopto has tried price cuts on the basic Wii U to test the market of what impact it would cause, yet little to no success. Meanwhile, some chains have told MCV that it will be ‘looking at’ the amount of shelf space it gives to Nintendo platforms.

However Nintendo UK has pledged to meet with all retailers worried about the performance of its Wii U games console. Nintendo has told MCV that it has a plan to stimulate Wii U’s performance in the UK. And that it will meet all its retail partners in the coming weeks to reveal its strategy.



> “We’ll be speaking to our retailers directly over the next few weeks to take them through our plans for building Wii U momentum over the course of 2013,” said a Nintendo spokesperson. “We have a strong and broad line-up of software launching this year and we look forward to updating – and exciting – our partners over the coming weeks.”


 
http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/nint...u-fears-as-unofficial-price-cuts-fail/0112855


----------



## AceWarhead (Mar 21, 2013)

Wii U master race cancelled.


----------



## rehevkor (Mar 21, 2013)

Weren't they saying similar about the 3DS at some point?


----------



## Carnivean (Mar 21, 2013)

Unless they cut its price by about £60 I doubt anything is going to change. They hardly have any system shifting titles yet.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 21, 2013)

The problem is lack of advertising. I think I've maybe seen 5 adverts since it was launched in 'public' advertising spaces (ie, not gaming mags). The 3DS was the same over here at first, then they picked up with the advertising and it began to sell.


----------



## xist (Mar 21, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> The problem is lack of advertising. I think I've maybe seen 5 adverts since it was launched in 'public' advertising spaces


 
It's definitely bad news when Lovefilm adverts are pushing the Wii U harder than Nintendo themselves.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 21, 2013)

xist said:


> It's definitely bad news when Lovefilm adverts are pushing the Wii U harder than Nintendo themselves.


Hah yeah exactly. The confusion between Wii, Wii uDraw and Wii U also doesn't help.


----------



## mkdms14 (Mar 21, 2013)

Let's be honest as to why the Wii U is not selling? Why did the 3ds at first not sell very well? Anyone. Anyone .....  Oh yes no damn games!!!!!!!!!  
The 3ds is doing better now because there are games people want to play. The Wii U will sell better once Nintendo puts some games people want to play on it. There is no reason why Pikmin 3 should have been delayed after Wii U launch. I would have purchased if Pikmin 3 was out back then. I purchased a Gamecube at launch for Super Smash Brothers Melee and I bought the original Wii at launch for Zelda Twilight Princess, not for wii sports.


----------



## Arras (Mar 21, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> There is no reason why Pikmin 3 should have been delayed after Wii U launch.


Except that, you know, maybe it wasn't quite finished yet.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 21, 2013)

Well no shit, when no one knows your console exists, it won't sell. They need to advertise it more.

And more games won't hurt.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Hah yeah exactly. The confusion between Wii, Wii uDraw and Wii U also doesn't help.


I still think the Wii U is an add-on for the original Wii. 
$300 for a tablet that can't be used independent of the Wii? Pass.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 21, 2013)

To be honest, I actually knew this was going to happen. This is such a broccoli.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 21, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> The problem is lack of advertising. I think I've maybe seen 5 adverts since it was launched in 'public' advertising spaces (ie, not gaming mags). The 3DS was the same over here at first, then they picked up with the advertising and it began to sell.


I saw it really well advertised here (better than the Wii, probably), the WiiU doesn't sell because it doesn't have a killer app (yet). I mean, I bought the Wii because of Zelda TP and Trauma Center (I was a huge fan of it back then!). It also had great games like Super Paper Mario and others incoming. The future was bright for Wii owners - became kinda dark for core gamers after 1 year, but that's another matter entirely.

What has the WiiU got? ZombiU? NSMB-U? Well, that's it, pretty much. Oh yeah, also needs a little price cut.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Mar 21, 2013)

No games yet. That's all it is.


----------



## mkdms14 (Mar 21, 2013)

Arras said:


> Except that, you know, maybe it wasn't quite finished yet.


Doesn't matter it "*Should have*". I know it wasn't but it should have which is poor planing on their part.
Not only that but, according to Nintendo, the game was originally planned for a release on the wii but due to technical limitations it was moved to the Wii U. Which is fine.


----------



## VMM (Mar 21, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> To be honest, I actually knew this was going to happen. This is such a *broccoli*


 
Wait, what? Your parents forced you to eat vegetables when you were a kid, didn't they?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 21, 2013)

VMM said:


> Wait, what? Your parents forced you to eat vegetables when you were a kid, didn't they?


Naw, they forced me to eat fruit.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Mar 21, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> The problem is lack of advertising. I think I've maybe seen 5 adverts since it was launched in 'public' advertising spaces (ie, not gaming mags). The 3DS was the same over here at first, then they picked up with the advertising and it began to sell.


 
More like the lack of original, AAA games. Around 70 to 80% of the titles on the system are enhanced ports; the only recent title people have really watched for was Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. Once it gets the proper games, sales will spike, just like the 3DS a year ago.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 21, 2013)

demonicstrife said:


> More like the lack of original, AAA games. Around 70 to 80% of the titles on the system are enhanced ports; the only recent title people have really watched for was Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. Once it gets the proper games, sales will spike, just like the 3DS a year ago.


 
And MH3U will only be relevant in Japan.

To be fair I don't think it will gain the same audience as the Wii, which was cheaper at its time of launch and its "gimmick" was a bit more interesting than a tablet for a controller.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 21, 2013)

Just wait until the wiiu mode is hacked and then watch sales skyrocket


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 21, 2013)

The marketing strategy has been totally shit, they need new colours/bundles/something!


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 21, 2013)

The UK is XBoxlandia - it wouldn't sell particularily well even _with_ software and advertising.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 21, 2013)

Poor advertising, lack of new/exclusive games, and to some extent even poor naming (Wii 2 or Super Wii would have been much better than Wii U; a lot of parents think Wii U as an accessory to Wii) all hurt its sales.


----------



## Jaems (Mar 21, 2013)

I can tell you the marketing has definitely been shit. I remember seeing the Wii U kiosk for the first time and saying, "Oh right, that thing came out."
Also all my aunts keep asking me about "that new attachment for the Wii." 

They should've just called it the Wii 2.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 21, 2013)

I honestly think the sales will pick up more when the 729 and PS4 launch, right now Nintendo isn't really spending a lot of money trying to compete with the cheaper PS3 and 360. They will spend the money at a better time when the competition launches and there is more software out. 

How good will this work? My crystal ball is in the shop right now but my gut feeling is that it should have some decent success.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

Nintendon't real, only feels.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Nintendon't real, only feels.


 
Float like a butterfly and stings when I pee?


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 21, 2013)

Jaems said:


> I can tell you the marketing has definitely been shit. I remember seeing the Wii U kiosk for the first time and saying, "Oh right, that thing came out."
> Also all my aunts keep asking me about "that new attachment for the Wii."
> 
> They should've just called it the Wii 2.



Or the Super Wii.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> And MH3U will only be relevant in Japan.


I doubt it. MH has reeeeally taken off in the last couple years in not only JP but western countries as well. Maybe not as impressive as JP, but still pretty good.



> To be fair I don't think it will gain the same audience as the Wii, which was cheaper at its time of launch and its "gimmick" was a bit more interesting than a tablet for a controller.


 
Nothing will come close to have the same audience the Wii had. The Wii was an absolute powerhouse on the loose. Not just Nintendo's consoles as well, but Sony's and Microsoft's won't be able to do that good either.


Anyways, these threads suck. Another "WiiU is doomed cuz of lack of sales" thread. Was hoping there was.. you know... actual news.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Not just Nintendo's consoles as well, but Sony's and Microsoft's won't be able to do that good either.


I wouldn't be so sure about that, having PS2's sales in mind.

As long as a console is interesting, affordable and up to gaming standards it has all the potential to dominate the market and we're only seeing an increase in the number of active gamers world-wide.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 22, 2013)

they should have named it the revolution


----------



## Snailface (Mar 22, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> No games yet. That's all it is.


Don't forget there's no new system yet either. Seriously, the general public thinks the WiiU is a $350 controller upgrade for the Wii.


----------



## EthanObi (Mar 22, 2013)

> One could say lack of software is to *bame* for the negative outcome


Prounounced Bah-mii

Still haven't bought Mii A Wii U D:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 22, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> Still haven't bought Mii A Wii U D:


 
At present I'm waiting for Windwaker hd before I bother to get a Wii U.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that, having PS2's sales in mind.
> 
> As long as a console is interesting, affordable and up to gaming standards it has all the potential to dominate the market and we're only seeing an increase in the number of active gamers world-wide.


 
Ya but look at how long it took for the PS2 to get to as many sales as the Wii. The Wii was a powerhouse with reaching what.. 90-100 million consoles?


Snailface said:


> Don't forget there's no new system yet either. Seriously, the general public thinks the WiiU is a $350 controller upgrade for the Wii.


That's just poor advertising on Nintendo's part.



CanuckBuck said:


> No games yet. That's all it is.


 
Says you. Maybe not the most extensive library. But there are still games out there to tie you over.

Black Ops 2 (though it's on other consoles). The superior version of Need For Speed, Sonic Racic, Zombi U, Nintendo Land is totally worth a standalone purchase. NSMBU is the best NSMB game and is actually fun and not tedious. Then there's Monster Hunter which will push consoles, there's the great eShop titles.


----------



## ferofax (Mar 22, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> There is no reason why Pikmin 3 should have been delayed after Wii U launch.


It simply wasn't finished yet. Take solace in the fact that if you give it all the time it needs, it'll make waves when it comes out.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 22, 2013)

No, they can't...


Snailface said:


> Don't forget there's no new system yet either. Seriously, the general public thinks the WiiU is a $350 controller upgrade for the Wii.





Veho said:


> I still think the Wii U is an add-on for the original Wii.
> $300 for a tablet that can't be used independent of the Wii? Pass.


Welp. About as much as that big console-sized thing that ships with it is a wireless tablet receiver, not a console.  Right?


ComeTurismO said:


> Naw, they forced me to eat fruit.


Still pretty tasty most of the time.  Have a mango every once in a while, man. :o


----------



## TackyPie (Mar 22, 2013)

I wonder how the sales was to do if they had release Super Smash Bros. for Wii U on its launch?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 22, 2013)

TackyPie said:


> I wonder how the sales was to do if they had release Super Smash Bros. for Wii U on its launch?


 
To be fair they gave it NSMBU, they couldn't do much better than that short of a Mario Kart.

SSB has a lot of appeal but NSMB Wii sold a shitload more and it has much broader appeal. Mario Kart however beats them both.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 22, 2013)

ferofax said:


> It simply wasn't finished yet. Take solace in the fact that if you give it all the time it needs, it'll make waves when it comes out.


It pretty much comes to this.

A delayed game is eventually good, but a rushed game is forever bad.
-Shigeru Miyamoto 


Anyway, I can't wait to see what Nintendo been working on.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 22, 2013)

I've got to admit this is starting to worry me a bit. At least: it deserves more than just a "yeah, yeah...another 'nintendo is dooooooooomed'-thread. I'll pop out the popcorn"-kind of attention.

Low sales for two months in a row? Below the vita? And even with a 50£ cut in price? This isn't good.

Yes, the 3DS climbed out of a rough start, but it wasn't until a big cut in price and the release of some decent AAA-titles. Correction: some decent AAA-titles that get people's attention.

A friend of mine is a horror game fan. He's very interested in zombiU. But I can't blame him for not getting it for just one game (in fact, I told him the same thing). Other friends, I play NSMBU with. Yes, it's fun. But one decent platformer? One that could just as well be made on the wii, no less? No...it doesn't win them over either.
And personally...I feel like I've played all the good games of the release day. If "a certain game" was released, I'd be playing that. Instead, I'm half playing my wiiu and working on my backlog on the wii. It's not that I'm disappointed...but right now, I'm not going to correct someone who mistakes the wiiu for an add-on for the wii.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 22, 2013)

They should have released windwaker hd at launch.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Ya but look at how long it took for the PS2 to get to as many sales as the Wii. The Wii was a powerhouse with reaching what.. 90-100 million consoles?


While it is true that the PS2 was on the market longer, it also sold way more units so your point is pretty moot.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Low sales for two months in a row? Below the vita? And even with a 50£ cut in price? This isn't good.


Sweet jesus... -__-

SONY AND MICROSOFT WENT THROUGH THE EXACT SAME THING.


Bladexdsl said:


> They should have released windwaker hd at launch.


 
Yeah, and Sony should have had at least one game available at launch for the PS3 and Microsoft should have had GOOD games available at launch for the 360 as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> A delayed game is eventually good, but a rushed game is forever bad.
> -Shigeru Miyamoto



I wonder if that is actually a truism at this point- for a long time we have had 1.5, gold and other massive change releases but looking at many mobile games, much in the "indie" games world and even looking at models for the "annual FPS/stealth/drives/sports em up" games, many seem to think releasing heavily tweaked versions of their games on the wii u is a good idea and rolling release has been a model in non game software for an awfully long time and a very well used one for some time now.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 22, 2013)

It's strange but you have to think, who are people buying it for

I purchased it for myself
Parents buy if for the children & family

The problem is convincing parents because they know so little about current games market.

What is a way to persuade them then?

Get all the NES,SNES,N64,GAMECUBE,GAMEBOY(b&w, colour & advanced), Neo, Megadrive.... and release them all on the e-shop market at a cheap price and give 3 for free of the customers choice. 
This will encourage parents to play and buy for there children and they can help them play the games they did when they where young/before they had children.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yeah, and Sony should have had at least one game available at launch for the PS3 and Microsoft should have had GOOD games available at launch for the 360 as well.


 
They launched it with Resistance and Genji. Genji failed to attack the giant enemy audience's weak points for massive damage.

Also I can't remember a launch where everyone wasn't a fucking bitch about it. The Vita launched with a goddamn Uncharted game, WipEout, and Lumines for amazing exclusives and some really stellar ports (UMvC3 and Rayman Origins). I also really liked Dynasty Warriors Next. But everyone complains that it was a "bad launch lineup" with "too many ports".


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They launched it with Resistance and Genji. Genji failed to attack the giant enemy audience's weak points for massive damage.
> 
> Also I can't remember a launch where everyone wasn't a fucking bitch about it. The Vita launched with a goddamn Uncharted game, WipEout, and Lumines for amazing exclusives and some really stellar ports (UMvC3 and Rayman Origins). I also really liked Dynasty Warriors Next. But everyone complains that it was a "bad launch lineup" with "too many ports".


 
Nobody is going to be happy.

I mean the WiiU had some good titles available at launch.

It had Darksiders 2
Mass Effect 3 (though I don't know why, but hey, the comic in it I guess worked?)
Arkham City which was decent which didnt require Arkham Asylum
Assassin's Creed 3 (which doesn't matter if you played the previous ones or not because AC3 kind of did it's own fucking story)
Nintendo Land which is amazingly fun.
A NSMB game that is actually more like Super Mario World and is actually challenging and shit and really really fun.
ZombiU which... I guess is a love/hate game, but to me, it's a fantastic exclusive as long as you don't expect to have tons of ammo. (which I think a lot of people were expecting).
Black Ops 2

Like seriously, it had a good line up. The greatest? Not by any means, but still better than a lot of other launches. To me, my WiiU has been getting a lot of love since launch day. I play it like every day. And then there's the fantastic eShop. And this month alone, I'm not the biggest monster hunter fan because I suck at it, but I'm reeeeally intrigued by Monster Hunter 3 and kind of want to buy it. Then there's Lego City Undercover which is like Lego GTA, Need For Speed U... like come on.

And then there are the people who say (for example) "I reeeeally want Monster Hunter 3, but I don't want to buy a WiiU any time soon" And in that case, it just means that you didn't want the game as much as you thought you did. I mean, you buy consoles to play games you want. It's as simple as that. And people who contradict themselves like that, have no right to be saying "WiiU sales suck".


----------



## raulpica (Mar 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> Just wait until the wiiu mode is hacked and then watch sales skyrocket


So that you can pirate... nothing?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And then there are the people who say (for example) "I reeeeally want Monster Hunter 3, but I don't want to buy a WiiU any time soon" And in that case, it just means that you didn't want the game as much as you thought you did. I mean, you buy consoles to play games you want. It's as simple as that. And people who contradict themselves like that, have no right to be saying "WiiU sales suck".


 
I know Monster Hunter isn't doing as piss poor here since like its PS2 days but it's really not gonna pick up Wii U sales. It's a franchise that still isn't a blockbuster here and in Europe and it's on a system that's doing dismally. Quite honestly I have no idea where you're getting this notion that it'll be a real system seller. Even then it's the one piece of software that it's getting exclusively (not counting the 3DS version) basically since launch. "Enhanced" versions won't sell it.

Basically Nintendo just needs to make Mario Kart and people will flock to it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I know Monster Hunter isn't doing as piss poor here since like its PS2 days but it's really not gonna pick up Wii U sales. It's a franchise that still isn't a blockbuster here and in Europe and it's on a system that's doing dismally. Quite honestly I have no idea where you're getting this notion that it'll be a real system seller. Even then it's the one piece of software that it's getting exclusively (not counting the 3DS version) basically since launch. "Enhanced" versions won't sell it.
> 
> Basically Nintendo just needs to make Mario Kart and people will flock to it.


 
I'm not saying it'll be a system seller, but it'll definitely push systems. Mainly because of how popular Monster Hunter has been getting recently. Also... Lego City Undercover is exclusive...


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 22, 2013)

This reminds me of the Gamecube launch when Dixons group decided they were no longer going to stock Gamecube products and accessories in Dixons, Currys and PC World.  I didn't mind at the time; I got a boatload of games for less than £5, a boatload of accessories for pennies and staff discount on top.  From Nintendo's perspective, though, it was a pretty major blow to their standing in the UK.



Guild McCommunist said:


> I know Monster Hunter isn't doing as piss poor here since like its PS2 days but it's really not gonna pick up Wii U sales. It's a franchise that still isn't a blockbuster here and in Europe and it's on a system that's doing dismally. Quite honestly I have no idea where you're getting this notion that it'll be a real system seller. Even then it's the one piece of software that it's getting exclusively (not counting the 3DS version) basically since launch. "Enhanced" versions won't sell it.


 
You're right about it not being a system seller.  Fans of the franchise are likely to have a 3DS, so they'd only need a Wii U if they wanted to play it online.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm not saying it'll be a system seller, but it'll definitely push systems. Mainly because of how popular Monster Hunter has been getting recently. Also... Lego City Undercover is exclusive...


 
It'll push like... three systems. Like you have to be a real diehard Monster Hunter fan to jump ship to the Wii U just for Monster Hunter. Even then, the 3DS version is the same minus graphics I think, although it has that fucking retarded lack of online play unless you get an adapter for the Wii U or something.

And not a lot of shits are given about Lego City Undercover. It won't shift systems. Considering this is the only exclusive in like months (minus Monster Hunter), it's not very great. Last month the PS3 got a God of War and the Xbox 360 got a Gears of War. Just for some perspective.


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It'll push like... three systems. Like you have to be a real diehard Monster Hunter fan to jump ship to the Wii U just for Monster Hunter. Even then, the 3DS version is the same minus graphics I think, although it has that fucking retarded lack of online play unless you get an adapter for the Wii U or something.
> 
> And not a lot of shits are given about Lego City Undercover. It won't shift systems. Considering this is the only exclusive in like months (minus Monster Hunter), it's not very great. Last month the PS3 got a God of War and the Xbox 360 got a Gears of War. Just for some perspective.


A metascore of 80 from 39 critics is pretty good.  It matches God of War's 80 and Gears of War's 79.  And I think it looks pretty damn good, what with the expansive world, quests, comedy and blatant inspiration from GTA.  Just sayin'.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It'll push like... three systems. Like you have to be a real diehard Monster Hunter fan to jump ship to the Wii U just for Monster Hunter. Even then, the 3DS version is the same minus graphics I think, although it has that fucking retarded lack of online play unless you get an adapter for the Wii U or something.
> 
> And not a lot of shits are given about Lego City Undercover. It won't shift systems. Considering this is the only exclusive in like months (minus Monster Hunter), it's not very great. Last month the PS3 got a God of War and the Xbox 360 got a Gears of War. Just for some perspective.


 
Well I guess only time will tell whose guess was right.


----------



## kisamesama (Mar 22, 2013)

When it's hacked .. I will consider buying it unless ps4/xbox720's prices are on par with the wii u.. then I will probably choose the next gen consoles instead.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 22, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> A metascore of 80 from 39 critics is pretty good. It matches God of War's 80 and Gears of War's 79. And I think it looks pretty damn good, what with the expansive world, quests, comedy and blatant inspiration from GTA. Just sayin'.


 
Yeah but God of War has a big name behind it and so does Gears of War. These things shift units. Another LEGO game doesn't.

The system most certainly won't be a failure once Nintendo software is released but I see it more as a Gamecube 2.0 than the next Wii.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 22, 2013)

People are saying "yeah but the 3DS was this bad at first, now look at it!". Nope, it was NEVER this bad. Even before the price cut it sold a lot more than the Wii U did.

Over here most places only sell a few Wii U games, the supermarkets only have New Super Mario Bros U, ZombiU and Just Dance 4. During the same early period at the same stores, the 3DS had a lot more games on selves, in fact you could get most if not all titles from them.

I can see it picking up once Nintendo has it's own big guns out there and when it becomes cheaper but I see it only doing mildly better than the Gamecube.


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah but God of War has a big name behind it and so does Gears of War. These things shift units. Another LEGO game doesn't.
> 
> The system most certainly won't be a failure once Nintendo software is released but I see it more as a Gamecube 2.0 than the next Wii.


Yeah, I think I have to agree with you there, particularly that last part.  On one hand LEGO City Undercover isn't a mature title and has a broader target market, but on the other hand I think mature audiences would go with a mature game when given the choice.  It doesn't bother me too much that the Wii U is going to be more like the Gamecube, I loved my Gamecube console particularly for the third-party JRPGs that were released for it in addition to the Nintendo favourites like Brawl, WW, and so on.

If Nintendo want the Wii U to be the Wii 2, they really need to focus on pushing some casual games to casual audiences.  Wii Fit 2 might convince quite a few casuals to upgrade.  My partner, for instance, doesn't play games, but she loved the idea of using the Wii U GamePad to do fitness routines whilst watching something else on the TV.  Something like that is bound to appeal, but I'm not sure if it will be enough to convince casuals to upgrade.  More party games could do the trick too.  We had a lot of fun with uDraw Pictionary, I could see that being a lot better on the Wii U because the GamePad gives the current player the privacy they need and stuff.  Similarly with quiz games in the style of Scene It! and whatnot, we've had a few fun nights with friends playing games like that and it's the kind of thing the Wii U can do better than other consoles.  Of course, the Wii's problem was that these games were in abundance and more traditional (read: not casual) games weren't, so I wouldn't like a repeat of that.  But a balance between hardware and casual would be a winner in my book.

And that brings me to my next point.  Nintendo still struggles to appeal to the hardcore audience.  They need some exclusive mature titles that will compete with titles like God of War and Gears of War.  Until they do, they're not going to poach Playstation and XBox players from their rivals, and once the PS4/720 launch it will be too late for most of them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> If Nintendo want the Wii U to be the Wii 2, they really need to focus on pushing some casual games to casual audiences. Wii Fit 2 might convince quite a few casuals to upgrade. My partner, for instance, doesn't play games, but she loved the idea of using the Wii U GamePad to do fitness routines whilst watching something else on the TV. Something like that is bound to appeal, but I'm not sure if it will be enough to convince casuals to upgrade. More party games could do the trick too. We had a lot of fun with uDraw Pictionary, I could see that being a lot better on the Wii U because the GamePad gives the current player the privacy they need and stuff. Similarly with quiz games in the style of Scene It! and whatnot, we've had a few fun nights with friends playing games like that and it's the kind of thing the Wii U can do better than other consoles. Of course, the Wii's problem was that these games were in abundance and more traditional (read: not casual) games weren't, so I wouldn't like a repeat of that. But a balance between hardware and casual would be a winner in my book.


 
And Nintendo will still be stuck in that circle "LOLOLOL NINTENDU IS CASUALES! ITS KIDDIES! TEHY ONLY FOCUS ON CASLUALS!"

And then everybody will be mocking them and everything and not take them seriously.

Nintendo, you're fucked if you do, you're fucked if you don't.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Nintendo, you're fucked if you do, you're fucked if you don't.


Nintendo's new motto should be "Damned if we do, fucked if we don't".

Whatever they do, even if it's something lots of people ask for like a Wind Waker HD remake...people bitch and moan.


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And Nintendo will still be stuck in that circle "LOLOLOL NINTENDU IS CASUALES! ITS KIDDIES! TEHY ONLY FOCUS ON CASLUALS!"
> 
> And then everybody will be mocking them and everything and not take them seriously.
> 
> Nintendo, you're fucked if you do, you're fucked if you don't.


That's why I added the bits at the end about properly balancing it and needing some mature exclusives. Sony have mature exclusives, Microsoft have mature exclusives. Nintendo don't have mature exclusives. If they make some, then they won't be fucked, people will be saying _"Man, I just sprayed some guy's brains all over a wall on Killamajig for the Wii U and it was the best thing evar!"_.

That's why Nintendo should buy Vigil. They'd have the Darksiders' franchise as a starting off point and a company who has experience creating mature games. And they could probably get them for a decent price.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> That's why I added the bits at the end about properly balancing it and needing some mature exclusives. Sony have mature exclusives, Microsoft have mature exclusives. Nintendo don't have mature exclusives. Then they won't be fucked, people will be saying _"Man, I just sprayed some guy's brains all over a wall on Killamajig for the Wii U and it was the best thing evar!"_.
> 
> That's why Nintendo should buy Vigil. They'd have the Darksiders' franchise as a starting off point and a company who has experience creating mature games. And they could probably get them for a decent price.


 
Personally I think Nintendo should buy Platinum Games and Vigil.
But even then, I don't care if they do or don't. Mainly because not all of my games have to have blood and mature themes in it. If I wanted that, I'd watch a shitty saw movie or a crappy Uwe Boll film.


----------



## Hielkenator (Mar 22, 2013)

WiiU and GTAV...


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Personally I think Nintendo should buy Platinum Games and Vigil.
> But even then, I don't care if they do or don't. Mainly because not all of my games have to have blood and mature themes in it. If I wanted that, I'd watch a shitty saw movie or a crappy Uwe Boll film.


Yeah, it doesn't matter to me either, but that's only because I have a PS3.  If I could only afford one console per generation, I'd be pissed off that I had to make a choice between mostly mature games and mostly family-friendly games.  It's not just about the blood and mature themes, it's about artistic style and variety--the same reasons I like films by Tarantino _and_ films by Pixar, or music by The Eagles _and_ music by Avenged Sevenfold.

Yes, Nintendo are trying to get third parties to help with that, but they won't shake their _for kids_ reputation until they're the ones doing it.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 22, 2013)

You know, Nintendo has a great franchise oriented towards older, more mature gamers with Metroid. You'd think they would treat it better, but _no_, we can't have that. That would make sense.

I think Nintendo's problem right now is that all of the Wii U's upcoming exclusives aren't exactly system sellers. Monster Hunter is pretty niche outside of Japan, and I don't think people are going to fork over $300 or so dollars for a Lego game no matter how good it is. I know there was some serious rustling after Legends got delayed and made multiplatform, but I doubt all that many people would've bought the system based on that title alone.

I don't think Pikmin is going to change much either. It might pull in a few people, but the franchise just doesn't have the drawing power a Mario or Zelda title might.

Is Nintendo doomed? No, but they've definitely squandered their head start.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 22, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Still pretty tasty most of the time. Have a mango every once in a while, man. :o


Mangoes are my country's thing, dude.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> Just wait until the wiiu mode is hacked and then watch sales skyrocket


Last time Team Twiizers checked there were aprox. 500,000 Homebrew Channel installations worldwide and not all of those are pirates - those are the people who'd be interested in a hacked WiiU. I suppose there are also harmod users, but they're in a minority and most of them also have Homebrew Channel. If you call that skyrocketing, Nintendo truly is doomed.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 22, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> Nintendo don't have mature exclusives.


Dude they have *forgets name for a bit*...that game with the transsexual chick with glasses...the PlatinumGames one...you know the one, that game that did "OK" on PS3/360 and quite a number of people really liked it but quite a number really didn't. BAYONETTA 2 that's it, that'll save the Wii U.

Personally they should have got PlatinumGames to do something with StarFox or something else that isn't Bayonetta 2, they want to do so why fucking not?

Also the console getting hacked probably won't do much else. Look at PSP & Dreamcast sales.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Personally they should have got PlatinumGames to do something with StarFox (...)


They tried something like this before...


Spoiler











 
_It didn't work._


Spoiler


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 22, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Dude they have *forgets name for a bit*...that game with the transsexual chick with glasses...the PlatinumGames one...you know the one, that game that did "OK" on PS3/360 and quite a number of people really liked it but quite a number really didn't. BAYONETTA 2 that's it, that'll save the Wii U.
> 
> Personally they should have got PlatinumGames to do something with StarFox or something else that isn't Bayonetta 2, they want to do so why fucking not?


Yeah, I'm unsure about Bayonetta 2.  I don't know much about the story or gameplay, but the artwork seems like it needs more side-boob.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 22, 2013)

why would I buy a wii u?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Dude they have *forgets name for a bit*...that game with the transsexual chick with glasses...the PlatinumGames one...you know the one, that game that did "OK" on PS3/360 and quite a number of people really liked it but quite a number really didn't. BAYONETTA 2 that's it, that'll save the Wii U.
> 
> Personally they should have got PlatinumGames to do something with StarFox or something else that isn't Bayonetta 2, they want to do so why fucking not?
> 
> Also the console getting hacked probably won't do much else. Look at PSP & Dreamcast sales.


Wait... are you saying Platinum didn't want to do Bayonetta 2?

And Transexual? I'd bone that t****** then.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Wait... are you saying Platinum didn't want to do Bayonetta 2?
> 
> And Transexual? I'd bone that t****** then.


I'm sure they did but they've been outspoken about wanting to do a StarFox game as well.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> I'm sure they did but they've been outspoken about wanting to do a StarFox game as well.


Probably, but lets look at it like this. Platinum Games, look at the type of games they make. Look how they play and what type they are. Look at Star Fox. Look at how his land type games worked....they didn't.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 22, 2013)

Taleweaver said:
			
		

> Low sales for two months in a row? Below the vita? And even with a 50£ cut in price? This isn't good.





ShadowSoldier said:


> Sweet jesus... -__-
> 
> SONY AND MICROSOFT WENT THROUGH THE EXACT SAME THING.


 
Did you just yell out that sony sold less than what they sold? 


C'mon, dude. Just a random "look at X...they had bad moments too" isn't exactly going to cut it. They need to pick up momentum, and preferably before those other consoles hit the market. I don't think nintendo is in the 'dreamcast'-position (if nothing else, they have far more money to burn)...but I'm sticking by my opinion (note: "this isn't good" is not the same as "impending doom-alert"). The expected line-up sounds pretty promising, even if you calculate out Rayman...but it'll have to deliver in order to gain popularity.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Did you just yell out that sony sold less than what they sold?
> 
> 
> C'mon, dude. Just a random "look at X...they had bad moments too" isn't exactly going to cut it. They need to pick up momentum, and preferably before those other consoles hit the market. I don't think nintendo is in the 'dreamcast'-position (if nothing else, they have far more money to burn)...but I'm sticking by my opinion (note: "this isn't good" is not the same as "impending doom-alert"). The expected line-up sounds pretty promising, even if you calculate out Rayman...but it'll have to deliver in order to gain popularity.


 
No. I said Sony's PS3 and Xbox 360 went through the exact same thing at the beginning of it's life. Then look what happened. After an E3, they were booming.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Probably, but lets look at it like this. Platinum Games, look at the type of games they make. Look how they play and what type they are. Look at Star Fox. Look at how his land type games worked....they didn't.


 
Who says it would be land based? While all but one title were pretty much 3rd person brawlers, even when they were Clover (Infinite Space was completely different to what they usually do and very good) the team have very experienced people from who have worked on R-Type, Bomberman, Phoenix Wright, Steel Battalion and many many other uncredited titles for Capcom.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 22, 2013)

ok here's the real reason: today's gen have mainly been bought up on shooters and are all one track minded if the console doesn't have a lot of games with BIG guns and MAD HUGE explosions or BIG cg tits in your face they don't classify it as HARDCORE


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> ok here's the real reason: today's gen have mainly been bought up on shooters and are all one track minded if the console doesn't have a lot of games with BIG guns and MAD HUGE explosions or BIG cg tits in your face they don't classify it as HARDCORE



Brought up on shooters...









Big guns....




When a game that became the name for the style of gameplay features a gun titled the BFG9000 (usually taken as short for Big Fucking Gun)....

If the above two did not do explosions...

Big CG tits









I guess meet the old school, same as the new school.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 22, 2013)

Shut up, FAST. You leave me my lazy scapegoats, damn it!

Kids these days just don't know 'bout nothing.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 22, 2013)

the butthurt in this thread


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> ok here's the real reason: today's gen have mainly been bought up on shooters and are all one track minded if the console doesn't have a lot of games with BIG guns and MAD HUGE explosions or BIG cg tits in your face they don't classify it as HARDCORE



Except they don't but whatever, that strawman is getting some hard blows.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> the butthurt in this thread


 
Exhibit A, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Dork (Mar 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> They tried something like this before...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Except that game wasn't bad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Exhibit A, ladies and gentlemen.


 
Do you have that three panel picture with the "look guys im retarded" - "shut up retard" - "jokes on them i was kidding" thing?

Seems very appropriate here.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Do you have that three panel picture with the "look guys im retarded" - "shut up retard" - "jokes on them i was kidding" thing?
> 
> Seems very appropriate here.


 
I don't think I have that one, but I have the original.



Spoiler


----------



## AkiroWolfman (Mar 22, 2013)

Every console is bound to have it's ups and downs. I'm not too worried about getting a WiiU yet. I'm gonna get one soon as they bring out Zelda, Mario Kart and Smash Bros Wii U


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 22, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Except that game wasn't bad.


Ha! Ha ha! Wait... You're serious...? Okay.

It was the Gamecube equivalent of Other M, except it had less to do with the franchise it represented, being a different game entirely during development and all that. All it succeeded in was spawning Krystal hentai.


----------



## Dork (Mar 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Ha! Ha ha! Wait... You're serious...? Okay.
> 
> It was the Gamecube equivalent of Other M, except it had less to do with the franchise it represented, being a different game entirely during development and all that. All it succeeded in was spawning Krystal hentai.


 
0/10


----------



## rizzod (Mar 23, 2013)

This thread =

(Not the topic, the people in it.)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Exhibit A, ladies and gentlemen.


Exhibit B: monomania 


> ok here's the real reason: today's gen have mainly been bought up on shooters and are all one track minded if the console doesn't have a lot of games with BIG guns and MAD HUGE explosions or BIG cg tits in your face they don't classify it as HARDCORE





Guild McCommunist said:


> Except they don't but whatever, that strawman is getting some hard blows.








Oh that's right I forgot you are incapable of humor


----------



## DarkCrow (Mar 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Last time Team Twiizers checked there were aprox. 500,000 Homebrew Channel installations worldwide and not all of those are pirates - those are the people who'd be interested in a hacked WiiU. I suppose there are also harmod users, but they're in a minority and most of them also have Homebrew Channel. If you call that skyrocketing, Nintendo truly is doomed.


Not sure where you've pulled that statistic from, but the last (over 12 months ago) officially released number of HBC installations was over 3.1 million unique wiis (not including offline installs and pre-1.0.8 HBC installs that didn't upgrade) - at the time, that was 3.4% of all wiis sold. The current total number of HBC installs is actually over 4.5M, nearly double the amount of wiiUs sold to date (according to VGChartz).


----------



## tronic307 (Mar 23, 2013)

The Wii brand is a victim of its own popularity and as such, the Wii U name is a *curse*. The Wii gimmick started out so strong that everybody was like "Wii this", and "Wii that", and it has just become this monotonous fad that no one wants to be associated with *ever again*. The GamePad is the answer to a question that, quite frankly, no one thought or even *cared* to ask. As a novelty, the GamePad *starts off* about as weak as the Wiimote has become, but on the plus side, at least no one is so fed up with it yet that they *want* to throw it through their television screen, except maybe Nintendo.


----------



## xist (Mar 23, 2013)

I actually can't believe the Wii U's link to Lovefilm...they're now really pushing it again, although it's link to the Wii is still present.


----------



## CharlesHoy (Mar 23, 2013)

Thing is, will Xbox 720/PS4 get the same reception? Super high price when people already have Xbox 360 and PS3 which are good enough already. Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## emigre (Mar 23, 2013)

CharlesHoy said:


> Thing is, will Xbox 720/PS4 get the same reception? Super high price when people already have Xbox 360 and PS3 which are good enough already. Maybe, maybe not.


 
If my aunt had a penis, would she be my uncle? Maybe, Maybe not?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 23, 2013)

CharlesHoy said:


> Thing is, will Xbox 720/PS4 get the same reception? Super high price when people already have Xbox 360 and PS3 which are good enough already. Maybe, maybe not.


 
"Super high price".

Please tell me your secret insider sources.

I expect the Xbox 720/PS4 to be around $400-$500, which is fine. It's not trying to capture what the Wii did, it's trying to be like current gen consoles, which did very well. Aiming for a gaming hobbyist whose willing to pay more for advanced tech and getting all the games that cater to them is exactly what they're doing, not trying to get every Wii owner to buy a new console. Considering the Wii did have quite a diminishing return (hell I know a lot of people with Wiis and the thing is basically useless to them now), I don't see this being the "Wii 2.0". As was said earlier, I see it doing better than the Gamecube but not by a ton.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 23, 2013)

A console selling at a premium price with hardware inside thats about 5 or 6 years out of date doesn't sell shock horror......

Finally, consumers voting with their wallets for a change.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 23, 2013)

DarkCrow said:


> Not sure where you've pulled that statistic from, but the last (over 12 months ago) officially released number of HBC installations was over 3.1 million unique wiis (not including offline installs and pre-1.0.8 HBC installs that didn't upgrade) - at the time, that was 3.4% of all wiis sold. The current total number of HBC installs is actually over 4.5M, nearly double the amount of wiiUs sold to date (according to VGChartz).


Yup, you're right. I must've been thinking of a different, older blog post.

In any case, 4,5 million still isn't as much as it sounds. Even if we're generous and say it's 6 million, it's still not a massive number of installations and again, hardly skyrocketing. 

It's worth to mention that the huge Wii sales can be partially accounted for its low price point - an advantage the WiiU doesn't have.



Dark S. said:


> 0/10


...is the score a lot of old school StarFox fans would give this game.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2013)

Well... they seem to be turning it back around.

http://nintendoeverything.com/117343/uk-retailers-say-wii-u-sales-increased-by-nearly-125/


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 28, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Well... they seem to be turning it back around.
> 
> http://nintendoeverything.com/117343/uk-retailers-say-wii-u-sales-increased-by-nearly-125/


125% of nothing = ?. ;o;


----------

